# Do I need a 24 fps TV?



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a Oppo blue ray player and I need a new plasma tv. I want a samsung plasma and can not decided which model to get. The sets I am looking at are the PN58B540 at Sam’s club or the PN58B650 at sears. Where I live these are my only choices on samsung plasma TVs. I am tight on cash and I still need a subwoofer. My main question is with the oppo blue ray player do I need a tv with 24 fps?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

24fps is fairly standard with displays that do 1080p however its not a huge deal if it dose not support it as the real advantage is better smoothness of the image given the original movie is shot in 24 fps not 30. This is where you need a player that does good 3:2 pulldown.


----------



## irfan (Apr 26, 2009)

I would make sure it has a refresh rate in a multiple of 24 over 60 (72/96/120 etc)... just displaying at 24hz or 48hz will give you a jerky motion picture. my Kuro takes 24 --> 72 to smoothen it out, and since its a multiple of 24 it doesnt need any conversions, just multiplication which doesnt cause jagged edges. i prefer 72 or 96hz... i feel the 120 and 240 sets are too smooth and unnatural.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Just for the record, 120 and 240Hz being smooth and unnatural are not associated with the refresh rate. The auto motion correction technologies that the specific companies incorporate (which can be turned off, too) are causing the unnaturally smooth images. It essentially is taking a film based material, 24 frames per second, and filling the gaps in between each frame to smooth out the motion, which is called frame interpolation.

If you turn off the frame interpolation technologies, the 120Hz and 240Hz refresh rates are still there, but it's just a matter of the television multiplying each individual frame a certain amount of times to fit the refresh rate. 120/24 equals 5, so each frame is refreshed 5 times.

I personally really don't like frame interpolation technology. While it catches people's eyes in the store, it is NOT what the director intended. The way I see it, for every 1 frame, the television is "guessing" what should be in the next 4.

Also, 48Hz in plasma is simply too low of a refresh rate and causes a noticeable flicker in the image. Anything below 60Hz is just too noticeable, flicker-wise in my opinion.

Sorry for the off topic discussion... and back to your original question, thirsty ear...

In my opinion, I would go with a television that natively displays 24fps output by blu-rays nowadays. 24fps is a film standard and that's things are seen in theaters, so why not at home?


----------

